# Oil storage - importance of air-tight seal



## seans_potato_business (Jan 29, 2013)

I purchased one of these bottles for oil, just because I thought it looked nice. I'm now wondering whether oil stored in this bottle will go rancid more quickly since the closure it not air-tight?


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2013)

seans_potato_business said:


> I purchased one of these bottles for oil, just because I thought it looked nice. I'm now wondering whether oil stored in this bottle will go rancid more quickly since the closure it not air-tight?


 
I have two of these bottles. One for vinegar and one for oil. I no longer keep the vinegar in one because I found that it was evaporating. But I do with the oil. I use the oil often enough that having it go rancid is not a problem. One of the benefits of having my oil in it, is that because the opening is so small, I find I use less. Or just the right amount. Whereas the bottle it came in has a wider opening and too much pours out. (The more you use, the more you buy.) It is a great tool for helping you to use less fat in your diet.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2013)

I use similar bottles for the oils I use most often. However, my everyday olive oil bottle is ceramic and the glass ones are dark green. Preventing light from reaching the oil will help it to last longer.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd be as concerned about exposure to light, but in our small household (2 people) 500 ml is not around long enough to go rancid.


----------

